
Ask HN: How to learn good programming practices by yourself? - whatitdobooboo
I am trying to find a job in programming (non-frontend for personal preference) and I am trying to go through all the system design and leetcode type questions - but how would one go about learning actual coding practices and thought process?<p>I am in the middle of reading &quot;Code Complete&quot; and find it quite nice, but don&#x27;t know how I can directly translate this to my code in a helpful way.
======
mrkeen
Any coding practice or technique exists to thwart some kind of problem. The
more you code, the more problems you run into, the more you remember "Oh, this
is why you do X".

If you're writing one algorithm to solve one problem, it's enough to make it
correct and fast, and you probably don't need to care about DRY, SOLID, YAGNI
or anything else. But if it's a "real world" project, these concepts can help
you change course quickly when requirements change.

FWIW I don't remember anything I read in Code Complete. Maybe it's time to
skim it again.

------
a3n
Create something useful and interesting, put it on github, and manage PRs.

Repeat.

